

The SF Hacker Loft - newy
http://euwyn.com/post/4087921596/the-sf-hacker-loft

======
neurotech1
Noisebridge, another hackerspace is in SF. (www.noisebridge.net) It's located
at 2169 Mission St (Between 17th and 18th)

Drop by. I'm a member and regular visitor.

------
hparra
It's this "let's hack together" mentality that seems to be lacking in Southern
California, where so many schools & companies still insist on cubicles. Time
to take the train up to SF...

~~~
dweekly
There are a bunch of people in Santa Monica who are looking at starting a
Hacker Dojo...

~~~
billpaetzke
Sweet! I would be all over that. There's really only one good coworking space
there: CoLoft. But it's marketed to all freelance/remote workers--not just
hackers. Would be nice to get a dedicated hacker place.

------
jdavid
I live in soma and would love to find a place to hack. find me on twitter.
@jdavid

------
yan
Ah sweet. I met Euwyn in NY in the '09 HN meet, I think in January. Awesome
that you're now in SF and hacking away. (Unless I'm thinking of a totally
different Euwyn Poon)

~~~
newy
Yup, that's me. Great hearing from you Yan. I left NYC for SF for YC last
summer :)

------
baberuth
Hi,

I've been in NYC and I'm hacking obsessively and around the clock. My biggest
problem has been finding a place where I can seriously plunk down and work
without distraction.

Would LOVE to be in a space with like minded people trying to hack and would
also love an excuse to go out to SF.

I've been largely very impressed with the NYC tech scene and would love the
chance to hack out there for a while too.

ftlogrtmfb@gmail.com

~~~
brianbreslin
Want zero distractions? The stacks in the basement of any college library
would be perfect

------
krakensden
You should change Opzi's web page, it still refers to you as headquartered in
Palo Alto.

~~~
newy
Great catch. We're in the process of updating the site :)

------
dweekly
Awesome, Euwyn! This feels like maybe the start of an SF Dojo...? :) :)

------
enki
hanging out here right now, discussing backbone.js and getting work done! the
opzi guys rock! :)

------
DarrenLyman
Interested.

